# Need help with Japanese Skewb DodecaMinx!



## KetchupGuy (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello people!

I recently had a friend visit me from Japan and she bought me a Skewb DodecaMinx. It has 12 sides and I'm confused on how to solve it. I've been trying to for a couple days and getting extremely frustrated:confused:. Can ANYONE help me? =D 

~Thanks


P.S. it looks like my profile picture :]


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/ultimate.htm
http://www.mefferts.com/puzzles/solution-skewbultimate1.html
http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/ultimate.htm


----------



## retr0 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm very fond of the Meffert's solution. 

If you know how to solve a Skewb, solve it like one of those, then use the Meffert's solution to flip the centers


----------

